# 

## mi

(  )       ?

----------

**     ,         .            .       .  ,     ,           .      .
*""*    ,    .        .
  (    30 ),        ,     20     6  .    6      20 .  ,    60 ,    20     .    ""   100     (. 16 ,      22.11.90 N 2).
,      ,     ,   . ,    ,     ""     .     (   )       .

----------

,    :
- ""  ,   ()  ;
-          .
      ,       12  255  . ,        . ,        ,     ""   .

----------

[QUOTE=;51152350]** 
  (    30 ),        ,     20     6  . QUOTE]

      . ?  6   ,   6   10%   ?

----------


## Laric

(    )     .
     ,    .
 (  )     . ,   - "10%           10%      ,   100% ",  
  - "  10%     ,    10%      ,    30% ".

----------


## Laric

> 6   ,   6   10%


.



> (    30 ),


     2004-2005  -    .
  -   :





 20  2005 . N 97-

                30  2004 . N 12-28113    28  2004 . N 3.27-19/645        22  2004 . N 122-            .
1.         .
      11     19  1993 . N 4520-1 "      ,            "  (    30 )                      ,            .       ,   .
 1  2005 .    22  2004 . N 122-   11     19  1993 . N 4520-1  ,    11  .
            22  2004 . N 122-,                  ,   ,          .
  ,    11     19  1993 . N 4520-1 (     22  2004 . N 122-)  ,   (    30 ),            *       31  2004 .,*        , ** .
   (    30 ),      31  2004 .           , *             ""  1      22  1990 . N 458* "   ,    ".

----------

> 


   ,     31.12.04 5   ,

----------


## mi

> ,     31.12.04 5   ,


   5 .   (50%)     ?

----------


## ... ...

*mi*, ,   ""   -

----------

> -

----------


## ... ...

** ,     :Smilie:      ,       -

----------


## mi

,         2007 ?

----------


## ... ...

*mi*, . ,        5

----------


## mi

> *mi*, . ,        5


   :

   (    30 ),      31  2004 .           ,              ""  1      22  1990 . N 458 "   ,    ".

----------


## ... ...

> 11      19  1993 . N 4520-1(     22  2004 . N 122-)  ,   (    30 ),                   31  2004 .,        ,                   .


    20.01.05  97-

----------


## YUM

:
          ( )...
  ...

----------


## Laric

mi,            ,     ..

       (    ,      , , 50%, 60%, 100%    )            , :
1)   30 
2)         31.12.04.    .
 -         97-.


1)  30 ,  
2)             2007      -        ,   6 ,    .     :
  -"  20%          20%     ,    60%  -  20% -    ,   ,     ,   ,        ,    ,       6  1972 . N 255,   10%     ". 
( -     ""  1      22  1990 . N 458 "   ,    ").

 !
"         ,   ". ( )

         ,      30 -    -   .

----------

? -     :Smilie:  ,   ,

----------


## ... ...

**,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## mi

Laric, .

            - ?

----------


## Laric

> 


50%

-
 -   "..."  ",     "
(.     03.01.1983 12            ,     ,       10  1967 . 1029"       20.12.1993  2226).

     "...",      (..  ""...,        :

"10%      ,    10%         50% " 
(   . 16- "        ,        ,     ", .     22  1990  2).


  , , 1,15.

----------


## Laric

.
    30 .
         -    50%
  "  " -     10%,   - 20%,   -30%  ..  50%.

----------


## mi

Laric,    ...        ...

  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

Mi,    .
           ,    ...
,      . --...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sage

> Mi,    .
>            ,    ...
> ,      . --...


Laric,   - :
     30    .   2006.  /     20%,                 .    ?

----------


## ... ...

*Sage*,  .

----------


## Sage

> *Sage*,  .


   (  )     ,

----------


## ... ...

*Sage*,     15

----------


## Laric

, Sage,  !    ""     .

   - *20*% -     " ",      ,  ..      - *30*%,   ** .

                  21.10.1969.  421/26. 
  - 1,2 (  20%).
(  .     1,3,            28.12.1993 .  9 "                 ",     -  ,      ).

, Sage,    1,2      ,       . -   ,              ,  -  ( ).

  ,   ,      ,  .     .      (.  ). 

  ,        23.06.06, ,        " ".

 .            "         " (    216)    -       .      ,       . 

  ,           (.316),    ,        .
,        ,       .

*    . * .

----------


## Sage

> , Sage,  !    ""     .
> 
>    - *20*% -     " ",      ,  ..      - *30*%,   ** .
> 
>                   21.10.1969.  421/26. 
>   - 1,2 (  20%).
> (  .     1,3,            28.12.1993 .  9 "                 ",     -  ,      ).
> 
> , Sage,    1,2      ,       . -   ,              ,  -  ( ).
> ...


,  ,   30%    .      97-         )         2006        2004  5 ( ).          30%     ???

----------


## ... ...

*Sage*,  ,

----------


## ... ...

*Laric*,  ,   ,     :Smilie:

----------

!!!         3.5   ..... 2    .....     ....80%....   60....      .....       ....         ....

----------

> ....80%....


 




> 


 




> 


?

----------

,  ""      , ..       ,   ?        ?        ,       .   ,     60%.    :-(

----------

> ,  ""      , ..       ,   ?


 ?         (  ).
    ,      .

----------


## ... ...

** , 


> ?

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> 


   ?



> 60


,       80%        80%

----------

[QUOTE=;51168509] ?         (  ).
    ,      .[
         ,

----------

?
   -  ,   ,   (  ).

----------

? .   ,  ,      .

----------

.

----------



----------

> ** ,



   ?

----------


## ... ...

**,  .313,316,317,      .10, 11

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*@*, 


> 16.      (        )   :
> )     -       -    ,        ,           (    ) - 10%           10%      ,   100% ,    400    (  1  1991 .);
> )      - 10%           10%      ,      - 10%         80% ,    320    (  1  1991 .);
> )  ,     , - 10%      ,    10%         50% ,    200    (  1  1991 .);
> )  (    30 ),             ,    1  1991    20%          20%         60%  -   20%   ,   ,     ,   10%     .          ,   .


    22.11.1990 N 2
(.  11.07.1991,  .  03.08.2006)
"     .....

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*@*,          :Wink:          -?

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*@*, 


> 


 


     , . -

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

-?

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

?          ?   ?

   ,              :Wink:

----------


## AlexeyID

,      . (   IMHO)
      .    ,   ...     -      :Smilie:

----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*, 


> ,


 ?




> .


 ...  ?

----------


## AlexeyID



----------


## @



----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*,  ""? ?    ?  - .    .     .

----------


## AlexeyID

..
   100 % .   . (   )
---
             ...        
---
  ,    -,       ..

----------


## AlexeyID

?

----------


## @



----------


## @



----------


## ... ...

*@*,  .                ,   :
   /:
1. ...
.....
n.     (   ? 1,4?)
n2.             ...... ( )       ,  "   ....."   19.02.1993 N 4520-1,     22.11.1990 N 2

----------


## @



----------


## AlexeyID

,   ,  6    ....

----------


## @



----------


## AlexeyID

... ...
     ?    ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## @

> ,   ,  6    ....

----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*, 


> -,       .


  :Wow:  



> ...


  ? 
   ,   .



> ?


        ,    ?

----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*, *@*, 


> ,   ,  6    ....


 ????

----------


## @



----------


## AlexeyID

> 


 ,   



> ,    ?


 ,         ,   .         ,         
---
    ,   
       ,
---



> 


  ...

----------


## @



----------


## AlexeyID

> 


        ...   :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,   
> 
>  ,         ,   .         ,         
> ---
>     ,   
>        ,
> ---
> 
>   ...

----------


## @

> ...

----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*, 


> ,


  :Big Grin:  ,  ,     ,     -          /.                   :Smilie: 



> 


   ,     :Smilie:    ,

----------


## AlexeyID

> 


 ,  , 
 :Smilie:  ()

----------


## @

> *AlexeyID*,    
>   ? 
>    ,   .
> 
>         ,    ?

----------


## @

> *AlexeyID*,    
>    ,       ,

----------


## AlexeyID

> ,       ,


     .   :Smilie:  ,        ..         ...       ..



> ,


    -   ?           ?   ,         ,     ...

----------


## @

> ,  , 
>  ()

----------


## ... ...

*@*, 


> 


     ,    :Smilie:       ,    -  .     .

----------


## @

> .   ,        ..         ...       ..

----------


## ... ...

*AlexeyID*, 


> ...       ..


      ,   .

----------


## @

> *@*,      ,         ,    -   .     .

----------


## AlexeyID

> 


,     ,       . 
   ,    .      ,                 . (  ,   ).



> ,   .


      ,      ... 
 :Smilie: 
---



> ,


 ...  ....     
   ,     ...

----------


## @



----------


## @

[QUOTE=AlexeyID;51287663],     ,       . 
   ,    .      ,                 . (  ,   ).

----------


## VBHF

.    ,     ,        , ..  6. - 10%  ..   .   .   ,    ,        ,         ( )     ?

----------


## ... ...

?

----------


## VBHF

,   ,          ,    30         (     .)           .         ...        .

----------


## ... ...

*VBHF*, 


> ,


 . 


> 


    .        



> ...

----------


## VBHF

:   30     ,  31.12.2004 .    . .  . 5  (,   , )      ,  ...     .

----------


## ... ...

*VBHF*, , .      ,       .       .

----------


## VBHF

, ,        .          (  ),         (  )?

----------


## ... ...

*VBHF*,     ,          .   :Smilie: 



> (  )

----------


## Ravenna

*mi*,      ( ).        ,     ,     ,      .   :Frown:

----------


## mi

> *mi*,        ,     ,     ,      .


     ?     ...

----------


## ... ...

*Ravenna*, 


> 


  ?    ?

----------


## ... ...

*mi*, 


> ...


  :yes:

----------


## Ravenna

:



> (    30 ),      31  2004 .           , *             ""  1      22  1990 . N 458* "   ,    ".


 -  (   30   :Wow:   ),    2006 (  31  2004).         (     ) - ..      .
    ,             31  2004 .

----------


## Laric

Ravenna,


> .


,  .

----------


## Laric

> ,             31  2004 .


 


> 2006


 -

----------


## Laric

.
, ,     ,  100%      ?

----------


## ... ...

, .

*Laric*, 


> , ,     ,  100%      ?


   ?

----------


## Ravenna

*Laric*, 



> ,         2007 ?





> mi, . ,        5


    ? (   )   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ... ...

*Ravenna*,               5

----------


## Ravenna

*... ...*, ......      :Embarrassment: 
,       ,    "   "   ,  .      -    ...  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Laric

,    (,    ).

   122- 2004  (     "  "). 
   ,      "" .

        11:
" 11.     

 , , ,          ,       .                .
 (    30 )                      ,            ". -   :Frown: (


" 11.     
,          ,              .          ,   10           .
           ". 

 -    :Smilie:    .

         ,   :
1)  ,    31  2004  1  2005 ,     ,    !?
2)  ,   2002, 2003  2004          ,   1               ?

        - ,    ,    95-  97-.

   ,    11  ""    (        1  )          2006, 2007, 20..    .

      - ,   .          ,   "*        ,        ,    * ",      22.11.90 N 2,       22  1990 . N 458 "*   ,   * "

 ,          :

",              ,      *  20%          20%     ,    60%  -  20% -   * ,   ,     ,   ,        ,    ,       6  1972 . N 255, *  10%    * .          ,   ".

.
              .  6      10-20%          .  :Smilie: 




> 


 .
 255-    .  , ,     ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ravenna

....      ?

----------


## Ravenna

, .   , ,          ?

----------


## Laric

> 


  10%     .
  -     - 10      ,    10      .




> 


 -  30 .       30  -   .

----------


## Ravenna

*Laric*,       .    ""      ,        .
,       :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

> ""      ,


-  -
   -    10%       ,      - 20%,     - 30%.

 -, Ravenna,      ,  , .

----------


## Ravenna

*Laric*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Laric

!  :Smilie:

----------

.           .    -       .?  :  - 5000,     50% + 2500     . 80% + 4000 = / 11500?   ?        .  ?    ?       ?  .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ravenna

**, -  ....        ?? 



> .

----------


## Lemori

- 5000
 10% ( ) 500 ( . . .)
 40%  ) 2000 (. . .)
.  80% ( ) 4000
 : 11500

----------

,  .    - ,         .       , , 500 .       ?        ?      /        ( , ...)???  ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

,           ..  ,        :Smilie:          12150

----------

,, .    12150!
 1.  .  : 11500.
 2.  -
5000 - 
500   - 
2750  -  50% (   )
4400  -  80% (   ).  : 12650.
 3.  
5000 - 
500   - 
2750  -  50% (   )
4000  -  80 %(   ).  : 12250.
    ?

----------


## Larky

> ?


  ... :Smilie:        ...  :Smilie:

----------

,       .   12650..    :
1   :
  :5000
 - 2500
"" - 4000
  :500
 - 250
"" - 400
: 5000+2500+4000+500+250+400=12650
2        :
5500
 - 2750
"" - 4400
5500+2750+4400 = 12650

----------

,   !   !   ,     !      !      - / -  - !       ,    ! !!!!!    :yes:

----------

--,     ?        (   )       ?        ?    -   .         ?  ?   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ""

----------


## Laric

:



> 


      12 



> ""


(  . - .  213)

----------


## R_Sergey

...
   .           ,    ( 30 ).       2007 ,      .         (50%  ).              50% .               ?
...

----------


## Laric

> 2007 ,      .


,       122-  "  " 2004 ...
--,     (     :Smilie: ).

        (..  )   50%,         .     10, 20, 30, 40%     (    ,        ,       )  :Smilie:

----------


## Lemori

.   .

----------


## R_Sergey

> .   .


     ,   "           50% ?"

----------

! ,          (    ),       ?  ,    2  20%      10%,    50%  5 .          .

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> 


  ?

----------

,        .

----------


## Laric

> ,    2  20%      10%,    50%  5


,  ,    .      ,           ** ,     .
   .302  :

" ... ,                  :
             ,    ,           ;
         ,    ,  :
   , - 24  ;
 ,     , - 16  .
  ,   ,                  ,     ,                   ,     .    ,                            ,      50  .
,        ,         ,             ,    ..."

----------

,   .    ,         ,       50%   2,5 , ..      ,     50%   5 ?           1    2 ?          .  ,              30 ,      ?   !

----------


## Geophizic

.    -    ,            .     -    6 ,     -,     .         . .              ,  ,      ,       ,   ,     .    ,     .  ,    ?   ,      ?

----------


## ... ...

?     ,       ?

----------


## Geophizic

> ?     ,       ?


  :Frown:

----------


## ... ...

*Geophizic*,        -    :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Laric

> .    ,         ,       50%   2,5 , ..      ,     50%   5 ?           1    2 ?          .


    ,  , ""       - ,  ?

   -   -        -     ,      800-900,   ...

----------


## Laric

> ,       ,   ,     .    ,     .  ,    ?


 *... ...*,         ,            () -       -         .   ,        ,       ...
     ! :Smilie:

----------


## Geophizic

... ... , Laric c  ,

----------

,     ,   2007    ,     50%,       ,            ,      50%.        ,           .    ,    .      10%   . 
   ??? !!!!

----------


## Laric

**,    2007   (? ?)      ? 

      -        ,    .       .
        ,        .

----------


## andru4994

!!!!
       30                 (..    1- )?

----------


## _

, .       ( ), ,  .     ,  ( 5 )       5 . ,  ,           ? ...,     ""  ...

----------


## ... ...



----------

.  .   2007.      .         2006.    .     .     ??

----------


## Laric

> .


,   - .    :Smilie: 



> 


 ,  .  122-  22  2004 . (       "   ") 
        (    100%   1-  ).

 (PS ,  ,  ,        ,       ,  ?)  :Frown:

----------

.             . :-)     .        :-)

----------


## Laric

**,    ,   ,      , .
  !

----------


## MUR1701

.     2 .  27 .           30%     .    .     20%, ..   50%.        10%  20%.

----------


## Laric

*MUR1701*,  ,             (  -   ),         .
   .
  -      ( )   ,     .
    (,     ,     )

   ,  **      "*10*%       ,    10%     ,    60%  - 10%         80% " -   "*        ,    *    ,     ,      ",  *     22  1990 .  2*   (  ,        )

----------


## MUR1701

*Laric*       ,         .1""     20%.

----------


## Laric

. .1 )
",              ,       1  1991 .   20%          20%     ,    60%  -  20% -    ".
*30*% ?    10%        ?

 ,     ,     .1 )  458,     20%,      80%.    , ""  30%  80%   :

30% - 50% - 70% - 80%.

  ,  " "     20%,   10%.           10%, :

30% - 50% - 60% - 80%.

    :

30% - 40% - 60% - 80%.

 ,        ,          .

?     ?

----------


## MUR1701

*Laric*,   3            30-50-70-80,      ,       30-50-60-80.         ?

----------


## Laric

*MUR1701*,   ,  .
,      (,      ,  ). 

   :         .   -      -   80% - .

----------


## Larky

> .  .   2007.      .         2006.    .     .     ??


 -   ,   ,          122-      5 ,   ...

----------


## Laric

*Larky*,  -      ))))))

----------


## Larky

*Laric*, -...   ...        ...  :Smilie:

----------

!             30 .     ,    ,           1975-1987. , .. 12 .(   ),     ? 
 ,       5   ,     30     ., -      .   -    ,     ?, !      .(    -   ).     -   .

----------


## 98

,     ,       ,           ,

----------

.
    ,       ,   . 
: 
-     22  1990 .  3 "       , .... "
-      16  1994 .  37 "   "          ..."

----------

.   .

 1  317                      ,      .       . 11    19  1993  4520-1       ,             (   ).
   22  2004.  122-                 腻  1  2005.       :
 . 2 . 11  (    30 )                      ,            ;
  . 4 . 3      ,     ,          ,  ,      .
 ,   1  2005         ,             (     ,  )  ,     ,   .
 314   ,       ,      ,        . 
 1  153     22  2004 . ,        ,     1  2005           ,   ,       ,                  ,       ,    .
    20.01.2005 .  95-    20.01.2005 .  97- , ,     .
              ,       ,        .   
      ,    ,     .

----------

,        ,         . 
 : 1) . 23       
2)     26  1999 .  692                           1  1998     .

  :        .

----------

.,    "" :    ,  ,  ,   ,   365  ,  1  8 (  30).
 .

----------


## 1987

.  ,  .    .
 21 ,      .         . . 3.5    .    15 .,   14 ,    11   16 .   !!      ,     "       ,      ".    , "       ,       ".     "     ,    ".         ???
     ,      ,   . 
  .

----------


## Larky

**,        ,   ...   ,  ,   ,    , ,        31  2004    5 ,      ,         ...

----------


## vnv43

. . ,      . ,    ,       ,  .      -50%.     -0%,    - 10%,  3  -10%, 3   30 .         ???

----------

> 


,              ?    ?          (  )   ?

----------

.     ,                .  ?

----------


## ... ...

> ,              ?


,  .      ? 



> ?


  ,  .   



> (  )   ?


    .       /?

----------

> ,  .      ?


       ?



> ,  .   
>     .       /?


 , -             - ,   1.4  *** ,   80% *** .     .

----------

> 







> -

----------

> 


    ,      "-***",       .    ,  (    )  , ..      "      *** ,    ,    ,     ".          ,    ,   ,   "         80%,     .    -    ,    .  ,     =)

----------

** ,           ,  ?

----------

> ** ,           ,  ?


      .       ,      .

----------


## Demm

...   ?

----------

,    .    .

----------


## Demm

... ... ...

----------


## Demm

> ... ... ...


  ...   ...

----------

*Demm*,    .

----------

> *Demm*,    .


D.e.m.o.n.y.s.@.l.i.s.t..r.u ...

----------

:     .,   ,   2008      ,     .         80%,        ,    2009           ,            20%      1,5 , . 60%  1,5 ,    10%  , ..         2,5 .       80%  ,    ,           ,   ,           (  ,  ). ,         ,          ,  .

----------


## Larky

**,        20  2005 . N 97-,        #6...

----------


## Demm

> *Demm*,    .


demonys@list. ru

----------

*Demm*,   .   . 
    ()

1.   
2.    

1.  () . ....      (    ,      )     ,     .. .. .... (     )  .. .. ... ( )  .....

     ,     :
-     ( ...  ... )


 .          ,     

  :  ,    .   -2


2.    
 ()       (  )% .     ...  ... .
 -  .
  -

----------

> **,        20  2005 . N 97-,        #6...


 )))

----------


## Demm

> *Demm*,   .   . 
>     ()
> 
> 1.   
> 2.    
> 
> 1.  () . ....      (    ,      )     ,     .. .. .... (     )  .. .. ... ( )  .....
> 
>      ,     :
> ...


...      ....

----------


## Lemori



----------


## Demm

> 


c

----------


## MilaKSS

,       .?      30       5   31.12.04,               ?

----------


## zvealeksej

.  :   ,     .  .    ?  ,     ,    2 (  30 ).  ?

----------


## koculya

.
   2004        .    2004             .     .
    30,      .             ,      .
       50 %?     ,    ?

----------

,    1 ,  -  .
     27.08.07,
    1 , 
28.12.07   30 ., .  4 , 
27.02.08.    20%  ( 6 )
 ,            ,    , ..  27.08  28.12.07,        10%, ..      30 .
  , ..       30 ,    ,    , ..    . 
    ?
  , ,                      ,      ,     ,        20           20            60  -  20     .
   ,     .

----------

.
     ,       (       ,    ).
   ,    , ..   ,  ,     ).

:       .  - 29 ,   7  (   ).             .
    ().

      - , 20%.

:
1.    ,  20% -    ,    ,      ?
2.    ,     100 .,    . -   120 .?


  ,    " ",    -     .   /   .
3.       " "   ?
4.     (     )?
5.  ?

   .

----------


## Laric

> :       . ///    ().
> 
>       - , 20%.





> 1.    ,  20% -    ,    ,      ?
> 2.    ,     100 .,    . -   120 .?


1. ,   . 
2. .  1,2    ,    100 .   120 .




> ,    " ",    -     .   /   .
> 3.       " "   ?
> 4.     (     )?
> 5.  ?


3. 
4.     -  10%
5. 50%.
        (  - "", ""   ).
 -  ,    /  ,      . **, ,   "*,    * "  "     ,     ,           10  1960 .   26  1967 .    ,      " (.  18.07.1994)). 
..          .
**  .       *10%* (   120   10 ), . "10%      ,    10%         *50%* " -          ,        ,     ,      " (   11  1991 .), .     22  1990 . N 2. 
   5     170  (120 + 50).

----------


## Laric

**,           . 
,   ,  ,   ,  


> 30 .


   ?
 "        ,      ..." :
") * (    30 ),            * ,    1  1991    20%          20%     ,    60%  -   20%   ,   ,        - 10%     .          ,   .
,      1  1991       ,   1  1991       ,   ".

     "   ",   " ",   ,   .  ,    ...     .

----------


## Laric

*koculya*, 


> 2004        . ...    30,      . ...
>        50 %?     ,    ?


  .

----------


## Laric

*zvealeksej*, 


> ...     .
>   .    ?  ,     ,    2 (  30 ).


   .  ,   ,         , ..  ,    .
"  ,   ,                  ,     ,                   ,     ". -  302  

  ,  2  ,   ,       . ,    30 , ,       ,      30  ...  - "   ..."

----------


## Laric

*MilaKSS*, 


> .?


30%- .      16  1994 .  37



> 30       5   31.12.04,               ?


. 
       . -    ""  1      22  1990 . N 458 "   ,    " -   *10%    * .

----------


## Laric

> ,           ...
>    ...     .


  ,  ,  ,           "".    -     ,   ""   30 ...
 ,  , ,  -  ?

----------


## Larky

> ,      .


         75 ...  ...

----------

> ...       *10%* (   120   10 ),


   . 
     -    ?

----------

:
  4    2004   . ,  ,      80%. 
    2008  ( 4 )    .     22 . 
    :     6 . 0%,  6 .  1  10%,  1   1,5  20 %,  1,5  - 30 % 

       22.11.1990:

)  ,     , - 10%      ,    10%         50% ,    200    (  1  1991 .);
)  (    30 ),             ,    1  1991    20%          20%         60%  -   20%   ,   ,     ,   10%     .          ,   .

  ?      30 % ?
( :    "  80% "     )
, , .
 .

----------


## Laric

> -    ?


**,       - ,     .

    :
" ,     , - 10%      ,    10%         50% ".

..  ,    -



> ":       . ...            "


  (  )       (  ,   29 ).

 :Smilie:

----------


## zvealeksej

[QUOTE=Laric;51961776]*zvealeksej*, 
   .  ,   ,         , ..  ,    .
"  ,   ,                  ,     ,                   ,     ". -  302  

      "   ".   ,   ?

----------


## Laric

**, 
  -   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=245543

----------


## Laric

> "   ".   ,   ?


*zvealeksej*
  ,           (    ..  0%  60%). 

 -         ,   , , ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## zvealeksej

> *zvealeksej*
>   ,           (    ..  0%  60%). 
> 
>  -         ,   , , ?


     ,     .
   : -      :          .     ,    1       .      ,.    .
           ,       ....?

----------


## Laric

*zvealeksej*, ,          ...    , ...

      ,     http://www.admhmao.ru/committe/frame.htm.

----------

> -     ,   ""   30 ...


 .      ,    .   ,    5      (80%),     " ".

   ,            .   ,   .   , ,      ,  ,  ...   ..  ...        ...,     ..   ..   :Smilie:

----------


## koculya

> *koculya*, 
>   .


 ?     (  -  ), ,        (  2004 .)         50 % .           ? (    ).

----------


## Laric

*koculya*, .     30 ,             31  2004 . ( ?) -          2008 .   (  ) -      97-.

    -     "   "  "    ".      ,      . 
        -  ,    ,    50%   ...

----------


## koculya



----------

,            .    .

----------


## Nsha

!      .                20  2005 . N 97- (15    ),         2004 .     ,   2006 .     ?

----------


## Urisha

-       -   .?

----------

!!   !!!!!
     14  ( 8 )  ,   1996.      2003.  2007      .      ,          .         "   11         :Smilie: ".           ,           ,  :Smilie:     . 
      ?                8   ????
  VOVOV.  ?

----------

!
 ,  ,      ,
    . (.,  .),
      2007 . 
 , -  ,    +10 %,
  - ?         .?
 ,   !!!!!

----------


## Urisha

1  2005 

 11.      

     24  1993 . N 2288   
 11         






 , , ,    
      ,  
     .    

     . 
 (    30 )     

      ,     
       . 



  1  2005  

" 11.      
,          
,         
     .     
     ,   10 

  . 

."; 

.. ,       . 
     ,        .,

----------

25.06.2008 ,   (),       ,        ,        26 . 

.    ,        ,    - ,     30 ,      ..   . 
        ( ),       ,    ,   ... ...        (   ,  -   ),              ...

  ?   ...

----------

.  23      ( 1986  2003)      . (      )       30%,           (.   .).    30 %?

----------

?

----------

,  ,        .       1990 .      2007 ,    -  . 27.07.2009     6 .       ,    (2009)  10 %...    ?    2007     ?         30,     30-            ...        ....

----------


## ODK

, , ,  :        ,    ,  ,        .
 ,        ,       .   ?  :Wink:

----------


## ... ...

>

----------

.
, ,     ""        ,    ,   (   )  ?

----------

=)   !   ,       7 ,     7 ,   .    7  9 ,  ,  .        2    9          10%            ?

----------


## katrina777

,  /   /   ,  ,    ?   ,        !   ,   ( ),   .
      .

----------


## helavsa

,   .        ,  .     2006 ,  02.09.08      03.09.08,   29.01.09      02.02.09,      .       50 %,  70 %.      ,     .     (  )   - % ?

----------

,         6             ,              0%     10%      ???          8     - .    ???

----------

, .    . ,   70%,    30    3  (  ,   ) 1   10%,     20%.      30 ,       10%. ,  ,   30        1.01.2007 ,         3- ,    5-.   ?   ))))))

----------

.  .      22    . (()).      ,   ,      . "   ,      ,    ".  ,   ,    .

----------

.   ( ) .    2008          ,           10%     30%.         24          .               50%(..   30       31.12.2004. 5       )              50%?              /           ? ,     !

----------

, .  ,     (     )
   .,     .   .    :   - ..    (,    :       .            ; ,   , ).         ?   ?

----------

.   -,              .  30%,(  30 ,  6   . .   .      30%, 10  20?
    20   30  ,      .    1         20%.         37  16.05.94    (  6 )  20%.

----------


## Dyzcorp

,         2003 .. (   )  2007. 
    2008. 
       (  1 1 )?

----------

(  )       ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## 87

,  ,     18    ,  5    ,   ,    ?

----------

. .   2002 ,      2004,   ,          2010      .     .,      ,        ,      .

----------

[*""*    ,    .        .
  (    30 ),        ,     20     6  . 

  20%,   10%?

----------


## TATYANAW

.      ( )   20 .  2006         3  (   ).    , ,     ? 
!

----------


## vnv43

. , ,    (),    (50%),      30 ,     (),      ?   32 .

----------

,        ?()

  1977  , ()   50%

    1994 .    ..

         2010   ().       .

    ,        (01.07.1993  31.07.1993)   2011. (    )

PS:    ,   !

----------


## mln

> ,  ,     18    ,  5    ,   ,    ?


    ,    ......

----------


## mln

> ?


 ,      ,     -  .
        ,          -  ,  ...

----------

50%            
   50%    5  10     
          -    !

___           ;

----------


## mln

> 


. 11     19  1993 . N 4520-1 (     22  2004 . N 122-)....  ,   (    30 ),                31  2004 .,        ,              . 
   (    30 ),      31  2004 .           ,             ""  1      22  1990 . N 458.

----------

?   4- .

----------

15       50 .                                 .      ?

----------


## mln

> 15       50 .                                 .      ?


 http://git41.rostrud.ru/questioner/

----------

8 ,      ,          ,          ,         50%.     ,                    ,       !            ??  ??       ???

----------


## mln

> 8 ,      ,          ,          ,         50%.     ,                    ,       !            ??  ??       ???


      ,     
    ,      -    
    .........  .........., ....

----------

. (  80 )                    .    ??    ??

----------


## mln

> . (  80 )                    .    ??    ??


#*329*  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=245543&page=11 

 #*14*  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=417577

----------

1.5                   . (     )        .

----------


## mln

> 1.5                   . (     )        .


   ()   ,     ().
.     
       17.08.1971           ,   ,       1,15. 
             .   .136        ( )        ,        .                    ()  -    .
      ,       ( )    ( )

----------


## vnv43

..    , ,    (),    (50%),      30 ,     (),      ?   32 .

----------


## mln

> ..    , ,    (),    (50%),      30 ,     (),      ?   32 .


*vnv43*,           ,     
__ ,  :Wink:      ,  ,     ,     ,       132-  2005.
..   ,     50%,      80%, ,   ,      ,     ,               (  ,  )
http://git11.rostrud.ru/questioner/

----------


## chee

.   .
       .
     .
     ,     .
:                    (          ?)?
 - ,        (  ., ., , . ?)?
   ,      ( )    (  -  ),               .                          (      )?

 .

----------


## mln

> .   .
>        .
>      .
>      ,     .
> :                    (          ?)?
>  - ,        (  ., ., , . ?)?
>    ,      ( )    (  -  ),               .                          (      )?


   , ,    ""
 -  ,    5           .
  ,       6  1972 . N 255 "      ,   ,    ,     ",   
-   20%          20%     ,    60%  -  20% -    ,
- ,     ,   10%     . 
         ,   .

----------


## chee

..     ,     60%   ..      ,      ?
:    ,     ,   .
         5        (.  ),     ?
  ,                ( )   .

----------


## mln

> ..     ,     60%   ..      ,      ?


 
 -   
 -   .
   ,       ,       -   ,    ()

----------

[QUOTE=;51152366]


> ** 
>   (    30 ),        ,     20     6  . QUOTE]
> 
>       . ?  6   ,   6   10%   ?

----------

,   ,  :
 3    (    ,  +   )
() -  -   () -  2      ()
28   
 :Smilie:

----------

,    .           ,          .    .        .

----------


## yatran121

!      (  )   1998.   2001.    2004.   .         . , ,      " ",  ,   1964 ...  .

----------

!!!
    ...  35 ,  30    .  2012.       ,       50%      1,7.       ,     ,   50%   1,5   (     ,     "")...       ,           ,      ?    !!!
   :  2013.        ,    ,         , ..     50%  80%,     ,     ,  ,   ,     ""...
  ,        ?!

----------

!          2001,      ? (   2012)          .

----------


## S

!
 .  1981  ( )  2012       ,  2004   2012       . .  2012          ,  2013         ,          . .     ?   31 .    .

----------


## Evang

,              18.09.12.            .         ,    (    ,  ).  ,  50%        ,     2005     .      .    2005    13 ,    .     (    14 ).  ,    ,         . 10%     10%     .  2.5 ,    3.    .      2008  1   28 .      10% .       10%   .http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=107908
  ?

----------


## 19

.  ,    :    1991    ,   18 ,   .  2005    ,    80 ,    ,  .                  .        .

----------

,  ,    10    ?      20%

----------


## InetBear

!

       . (     )
      2006  -   .     50%   20% 
     06.2007    20%   30%  (    ..       10%   )
  31.12.2004   18        :
"  ,    11     19  1993 . N 4520-1 (     22  2004 . N 122-)  ,   (    30 ),                   31  2004 .,        ,                   ..."

  :
-          
-      
-      (  5       )

----------


## 9221

6        .
  ,            .
       30%               ?

----------

3       6   - 60%,         13         ,     60%        -        ,   60% ???

----------

